# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Ölküm ve Ölkücüler

## iputisamo

üLKEM VE üLKüCüLER

Selami TüRKMEN

Tarih: 11 Eylül 2005 Pazar

1980 ihtilalinden sonra bütün dünyada Türk Konsolosluklarına, ateşeliklerine saldırılar başlıyor. Devlet görevlileri bir bir saldırılarda şehit ediliyordu. Türkiye'de iş başında bulunan cunta üyeleri rahatsızdır. "Ne yapabiliriz?" diye kara kara düşünürken Org. Kenan Evren Paşa konuyu Tercüman Gazetesi sahibi Rahmetli Kemal Ilıcak'a açıyor; "Devlet olarak böyle terör örgütleriyle topraklarımız dışında mücadele etmemiz çok zor, ne yapabiliriz?" Rahmetli Kemal Ilıcak; "İhtilalden sonra ülke dışına çıkan sağdan ve soldan bir çok firar var. Bunlar aynı dili konuşan, onlarla mücadele edebilecek çoğu ülke aşığı insanlarımızdır. Bunlar ülkelerine belki zararlar vermişlerdir ama birilerinin de ülkelerine zarar vermesine tahammül edemezler. Bunlarla ilişki kurularak terörü terörle bitirmek lazım." diye bir tez ortaya atar. 

Cuntacı generaller günlerce düşünürler, sonra karar verilir. ASALA ile mücadelenin yöntemi belirlenir. Teklif önce yurt dışında bulunan kaçak solcu liderlere götürülür, cevap; "Bizleri zindanlarda çürütmeye niyetli, Türkiye'de arkadaşlarımızı idam eden bir Devlet için parmağımızı bile oynatmayız." şeklinde olur. Teklifin, 1982 yılının ortalarından beri ASALA ile mücadelesine ekmeğe muhtaç iken başlayan ve molotof kokteyli bazında devam eden ülkücülere, neden daha önceden yapılmadığını geçen zamanda da anladık.
"ASALA'ya karşı mücadele edin" teklifi ülkücülere, 22 Ekim 1983 tarihinde Fransa'nın başkenti Paris'te yapılmıştır. Rahmetli Abdullah üatlı ve grubu ise gene bu teklifi yapan devlet tarafından 4 Mayıs 1982 tarih ve 1982-172-124 sayılı tutuklama kararına dayanılarak Interpoll Genel Sekreterliği tarafından 777-82 sayılı Kırmızı Bülten'le tehlikeli şahıslar olarak aranıyordur. Yani ASALA ile mücadele sürerken Sen Nehri'nde abdest alan Alperenler, aranıyordu.
İlk görüşmede yapılan teklifte, görevin karşılıksız kabul edilip-edilmeyeceği sorulmuş ve kabul edilmesi üzerine zaten başlatılmış olan ASALA ile mücadele hareketine hız verilmiştir. 5 Aralık 1983'te Paris'te Ermeni Gençlik ürgütü Binası'nın bombalanması ile başlanan terör örgütünü yok etme harekatı, görev başarı ile tamamlanıncaya kadar sürmüştür.
Vatan ve millet sevgisi gene ülkenin darda, milletin zorda olduğu bir dönemde ülkücüler tarafından bir kez daha ortaya konmuştur.
Daha sonraları Susurluk adı konan komplolar zinciri ile bu gurubun lideri yaptıklarının bedelini canıyla ödemiştir. Makamı cennettir inşaallah.
Terör örgütü tarafından Amed ve Botan diye adlandırılan ülkemizin güneydoğusundaki iki ayrı bölgesinde ülkesi için mücadele eden iki aşiretten birisi Babat Aşireti ve Aşiret Başkanı Hazım Babat, diğeri ise Bucak Aşireti ve Başkanı Sedat Bucak olmuştur. Bu iki aşiret devletin yanında değil de palazlanmış terör örgütünün yanında yer alsa idi mücadelenin şekli daha değişir, daha değişik, daha çetin olabilirdi. Bu iki aşiret Türkiye'nin aleyhinde olan ve terör örgütüne devamlı lojistik destek sağlayan ülkeler tarafından desteklenmesine rağmen PKK ile başlattığı savaş, terörün bölgede büyümesini büyük çapta önlemiştir.
Ne var ki Sedat Bucak, Susurluk komplolarıyla -o günler milletvekili olmasına rağmen- korkunç derecede yıpratılmıştır. Davaları hala sürmektedir. 1990'lı yılların ortalarında bölgede dağ-dağ, taş-taş terör örgütü ile mücadele eden üzel Hareket terör örgütünü büyük ölçüde çökertmesine rağmen adeta dağıtılarak pasifize hale getirilmiştir.
Mücadelenin mimarlarından Sn. Korkut Eken cezaevine konmuş, ardından devlet memuriyetine son verilmiş, bütün özlük hakları elinden alınmıştır.
üzel Hareket'in kurucularından ve teşkilatın başarılı olmasında büyük emekleri olan İbrahim şahin, kanlı terör örgütünün finansörlerinin öldürülmelerinden sorumlu tutulmuş, cezaevlerinde çile çektirilmiştir.
Yeşil kod adıyla bilinen Jandarma görevlisi Sn. Mahmut Yıldırım onca çetin mücadelesine rağmen neredeyse hain ilan edilecekti.
Bu ülkenin milli reflekslerini ve terörle mücadele gücünü hovardaca harcayan, zayıf düşürmek isteyen o zihniyettekiler, çetin günlerin bu coğrafyada her zaman yaşanabileceğini bilememeleri , görememeleri, gaflet değilse, ihanettir.
Bu ihanetin bedeli de kandır, gözyaşıdır. Terör örgütünün bugünlerde açıklamış olduğu tek taraflı olarak ateşkesi bozduk açıklaması, -derlenip toparlanma dönemini tamamladık- anlamını taşır. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Güvenlik Kuvvetleri, dünyanın terörle mücadeledeki en etkin gücüdür.
Bölgede Olağanüstü Hal Bölge Valisi Erzurumğlu hemşehrimiz Sn. ünal Erkan'la başlayan devlet millet kucaklaşması devam ettirilir, örgüt mahallinde destek göremezse inanın gafillerin son çırpınışlarıdır.
Benim asıl üzüntüm; vatanı, milleti, bayrağı, ezanı için ölmekte yarış eden o milli refleksin üzerinde oynanan oyunlardır. Atılan iftiralardır. Vatanı için üzülense Alperenlerdir, Gazi Dervişlerdir. Bunlar hep vardır, hep var olacaktır.
Geçmişte böyle bir gezinti yaptıktan sonra şunu görüyoruz ki; geçmişi hatırlamadan yarınların hesabı pek iyi yapılamıyor.
Her on yılda bir iç ve dış güçlerin yıkıcı komplolarıyla karşı karşıya kalan Türk Dünyası'nın son kalesi ülkemizi, hep birlikte omuz omuza, yürek yüreğe koruyacak milli inanç - milli refleks, kendini Türk gören, Türk hisseden herkeste mevcuttur.

ülke meselelerinde her zaman olduğu gibi ülkücüler Görevlerini yapmışlardı. Yapacaklardır da.

Selami TüRKMEN
[email protected]

----------

